# [*office] LibreOffice vs OpenOffice

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Un petit post pour essayer de faire le point quant à la situation de gentoo face à OpenOffice et LibreOffice.

Mes maigres recherches et notamment le bug #339057 m'ont permit d'apprendre que le projet "go-oo" disparaissait au profit de LibreOffice.

Dans portage (hors overlay) on ne voit qu'une référence à OpenOffice et a go-oo mais aucune pour LibreOffice. Il faut pour cela utiliser des overlay, 

- rion: pour avoir un binaire de LibreOffice

-  openoffice-geki: qui lui propose à l'heure actuelle un ebuild pour compiler depuis les sources LibreOffice-3.3.0.3 

Quelqu'un connaît un peu la position des développeurs gentoo quant à l'avenir de OpenOffice et LibreOffice sur gentoo  ? 

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà switché sur LibreOffice ? si oui en est-il satisfait ?

J'avoue être un peu perdu dans cette affaire, j'ai un peu de mal à suivre !

----------

## bdouxx

bonjour

Je crois que temps que LibreOffice ne sortira pas une version stable, tu ne retrouvera rien dans les dépôts officiels( si j'ai bien compris la manière de fonctionner de gentoo). Pour l'instant on à LibreOffice 3.3 Release Candidate 3.

Go-oo disparaît au profit de LibreOffice, d'apres le site offficiel go-oo. http://go-oo.org/

 *Quote:*   

> Go-oo joins forces with LibreOffice
> 
> Go-oo shares much of its goals and philosophy with The Document Foundation's LibreOffice project, we're therefore supporting LibreOffice since it's inception, and are in the process of merging most of our patches over, as well as migrating to Document Foundation infrastructure. Going forward, the Go-oo project will be discontinued in favor of LibreOffice.

 

On est quand même pour l'instant a 22 pages sur le portage de LibreOfficesous gentoo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-804244.html

Donc a priori dés qu'une version stable de OpenOffice sortira, on la retrouvera rapidement sous gentoo.

par contre aucune idée sur l'avenir de OpenOffice, et si les 2 logiciels peuvent être installé en même temps.

----------

## jotake

A l'heure actuelle il a l'air impossible d'installer LibreOffice en parallèle de OpenOffice, en effet portage nous engueule quand on essaie   :Razz: 

----------

## gglaboussole

A moins que cela ait changé, quand tu compiles openoffice (au lieu de openoffice-bin), c'est go-oo que tu compiles...

----------

## guilc

oui, la version compilée est bien go-oo.

Bon, je remonte le fil parce que... libreoffice me les casse sérieusement. Il vient d'arriver dans portage pour info.

- libreoffice-bin 3.3.0 ? comme openoffice-bin, intégration pourrie, compilée avec une libcpp antédiluvienne qui empêche d'utiliser le thême gtk du système (erreur C++ au chargement de l'engine du thême), ne prends pas correctement en compte le réglage DPI du système => tailles de fontes fantaisistes, etc...

- libreoffice 3.3.0 ? quand il compile (après multiples bidouilles pour les erreurs de compilation), il prends.... 9Go à la compilation là ou openoffice n'en prenait que 4, ça fait beaucoup (mon /var n'est pas assez grand du coup, obligé de mettre le PORTAGE_TMPDIR ailleurs), et je suis toujours pas arrivé au bout de la compilation, ça enchaine bug sur bug... Probablement des USE pas trop prévus (pas de java, intégration kde plutot que gtk qui est l'intégration par défaut...)

Bref, pour le moment c'est le progrès à l'envers. Retour sous OOo 3.2.1 pour le moment...

----------

## jotake

Je viens de compiler Libreoffice suite à son arrivé dans portage.

Alors 1er constat: temps de compilation un tout petit peu plus long:

```

Tue Jan 18 14:08:48 2011 >>> app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1 -->  merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 20 seconds.

Wed Jan 26 18:00:06 2011 >>> app-office/libreoffice-3.3.0     -->  merge time: 1 hour, 53 minutes and 55 seconds.

```

Sinon la compilation s'est déroulé sans aucune erreur de compilation et avec 7,4 giga d'espace libre sur /var.

Je l'ai compilé avec ces USE flag: 

```
[ebuild   R   ] app-office/libreoffice-3.3.0  USE="cups dbus gnome gstreamer gtk java ldap nsplugin opengl pam (-aqua) -bash-completion -binfilter -debug -eds -kde (-kdeenablefinal) -odk -templates" LINGUAS="fr"
```

Par contre le temps de démarrage a l'air bien plus long que celui de openoffice.

----------

## Tom_

Hier j'ai pu installé libreoffice-bin-3.3.0_rc4 en // de openoffice-bin. Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu mettre à jour libreoffice-bin : conflit avec openoffice-bin.

Je trouve ca dommage de ne pas pouvoir avoir les deux en //..  :Sad: 

----------

## mp342

La première version stable de libreoffice vient de sortir, on va vite savoir si elle arrive ou pas sur gentoo !

A+

----------

## mp342

En fait, elle est déjà arrivée dans portage (masquée pour le moment).

A+

----------

## bdouxx

guilc je ne comprend pas bien ta réaction...

Libreoffice  est pourtant clairement masqué:

```
!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-office/libreoffice" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-office/libreoffice-3.3.0 (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Andreas Proschofsky <suka@gentoo.org> (24 Jan 2011)

# New package, masked for testing
```

Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te plaints que cela ne compile pas...N'utilise pas les packages non stables si tu ne veux ces problèmes....

Autant je veux bien qu'on se plaigne quand des packages passent en stable et posent des problèmes (style libpng1.4 lors de sa sortie), autant sur un package masqué je ne comprend pas.

----------

## guilc

bdouxx : c'est à un niveau "au dessus" le masquage gentoo !

On nous vante un fork de openoffice qui serait une "renaissance". la version 3.3.0 a beau être encore masquée chez gentoo, elle est considérée "stable" pour l'upstream.

Or, malgré les déclarations de l'upstream, elle est clairement foireuse. pas avec toutes les options de compilation visiblement puisque jotake n'a pas de problème avec +gtk +java -kde alors que chez moi ça plante lamentablement avec +kde -java -gtk.

bref oui c'est masqué gentoo, mais ça n'empêche pas que ce soit une énorme régression par rapport au "diable oracle"... Et c'est bien ça qui me fait raler, parce que au fond, ça me gênerait franchement pas de changer !

Ce que je peux constater ici c'est d'énorme régressions, et des augmentations conséquentes de ressources que rien ne justifie (9Go à la compilation à la place de 4 qui était déjà énorme, hé ho, faut pas pousser quand même, ça reste seulement une suite bureautique, koffice bouffe bien moins que ça !!!!). Donc oui, ça me donne envie de pousser un coup de gueule, même si ça sert probablement à rien...

Forker c'est bien, mais faut quand même que ce soit un progrès...

PS: ah oui au fait : j'utilise ~arch depuis des années (probablement depuis que je suis sous gentoo, soit la 1.4pre, ça doit faire 2002 environ), donc je commence un peu à connaitre le process de stabilisation de gentoo et la différence entre la "stabilisation" de gentoo (~arch -> arch) et la notion de stabilisation de l'upstream  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Je précise quand même de manière plus générale :

On aurait pu espérer que le fork d'openoffice soit l'occasion d'alléger le bouzin, de corriger les lourdeurs, retirer les toolkits foireux non-standards et de passer à quelque chose de plus "standard". Il semble que cela soit totalement l'opposé. Le fork est plus lourd, plus buggué, consomme plus de ressources, et commence à devenir un gros tas infâme.

C'est bien dommage, mais la direction est bien mauvaise, et le fork est pire que l'original qui n'a pourtant jamais été magnifique. Même si c'est "masqué" sous gentoo encore pour quelques jours... (la version binaire ne l'est pas, elle)

Oui, c'est une grosse déception.

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme tu l'écris toi-même, c'est la compilation de Libre Office qui est masquée. Pas la version binaire (qui est aussi celle considérée stable en amont). Par ailleurs, l'indépendance à Oracle est l'occasion d'inclure tout ce qu'Oracle (et Sun auparavant) refusait (genre le support de OOXML en écriture). Cela explique probablement l'augmentation en terme de besoin lors de la compilation. Cela se traduit-il en une application plus lente ou nécessitant plus de mémoire à l'exécution ? Je ne pense pas. Plus de "features" ? C'est sûr.Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Jan 28, 2011 8:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

guilc, je me doute bien que tu maîtrises gentoo et ses notions vu le nombre de messages que tu as posté sur ce forum, mais franchement quand je lis ton premier message, j'ai vraiment l'impression de lire une critique a 2 balles du style les pseudo-comparaisons qu'on trouve sur internet quand on fait kde VS gnome our n'imorte quoi VS n'importe quoi d'autre.

Mais a la lecture de tes autres messages, je vois plutôt que tu as une dent contre libreOffice et que tu en attendais beaucoup...

Moi je le vois plutôt comme la première version d'un fork, donc forcement foireuse et décevante par rapport à ce qu'on en espère... C'est a dire une simple copie de l'original, ou chaque développeur ayant plus les coudées franches qu'avant, tente d’implémenter ce qu'il n'a pas eu le droit(/pas put) faire sur l'original. On obtient alors un truc a moitié stable ( ça c'est la partie de l'original), plein de petit trucs en plus qui sont pas forcement stables, pas forcement utiles mais qui sont la pour se démarquer de l'original.

Je pense plutôt que LibreOffice risque d’être intéressant d'ici 1 ou 2 ans , quand il aura vraiment pris un autre chemin que OpenOffice, qui lui me convient très bien pour l'instant. Et quand il se sera trouvé une identité propre.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis comme guilc. Pourquoi un fork, qui est "juste" un fork, devrait être foireux alors qu'il se base sur une version qui n'est pas foireuse ?

Je suis de plus en plus mécontent de OOo et ses variantes : support risible de MS Office (impossible d'ouvrir n'importe quel simple document Office sans perdre au minimum du formatage, et au pire, des fragments de données), lourdeur, dépendances monstrueuses, blobs embarqués monstrueux (au lieu de se baser sur les libs du système), ...

Mais à part MS Office sur wine ou une machine virtuelle, qu'y a-t-il de 90% compatible, ne fût-ce qu'en lecture avec des .doc, .docx, .xls, .xslx (pas besoin des .ppt et autres présentations à la noix des mails en chaînes :p) ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Pour les grognons dans votre genre !  :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour les grognons dans votre genre ! 

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## DuF

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Pour les grognons dans votre genre ! 

 

Excellent  :Smile: 

----------

## jotake

Après quelques tests, voici quelques données pour comparer:

```
hp-quad nicolas # du -sh /usr/portage/packages/app-office/*

126M   /usr/portage/packages/app-office/libreoffice-3.3.0.tbz2

133M   /usr/portage/packages/app-office/openoffice-3.2.1-r1.tbz2
```

Temps de lancement:

*/ time libreoffice  : 1er lancement

(temps de démarrage identique pour les lancements suivant, après chargement en mémoire)

```

real   0m10.724s

user   0m0.025s

sys   0m0.032s

```

*/ time ooffice: 1er lancement

```

real   0m3.665s

user   0m0.018s

sys   0m0.037s

```

*/ time oofice: 2 ème lancement

```

real   0m0.287s

user   0m0.013s

sys   0m0.025s

```

Conclusion:

- Les binaires générés par quickpkg sont plus "gros" pour LibreOffice.

- Le temps de démarrage est beaucoup plus long pour LibreOffice, du moins sur ma machine.

- Dernière chose: sur openoffice le second lancement de l'application est extrêmement rapide alors que sur LibreOffice le temps de démarage est identique.

----------

## xaviermiller

OMG!!! Quand j'ai vu la tétrachiée de libs externes qui allaient être hard-codées dans le binaire de libreoffice, j'ai immédiatement rebroussé chemin. En route pour AbiWord et GNUmeric  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> OMG!!! Quand j'ai vu la tétrachiée de libs externes qui allaient être hard-codées dans le binaire de libreoffice, j'ai immédiatement rebroussé chemin. En route pour AbiWord et GNUmeric 

 

Ouais, mais malheureusement, il y a un obstacle de taille : le support des .doc(x). OOo/LO est le seul à en avoir un support potable...

----------

## Oupsman

Message supprimé

----------

## xaviermiller

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   OMG!!! Quand j'ai vu la tétrachiée de libs externes qui allaient être hard-codées dans le binaire de libreoffice, j'ai immédiatement rebroussé chemin. En route pour AbiWord et GNUmeric  
> 
> Ouais, mais malheureusement, il y a un obstacle de taille : le support des .doc(x). OOo/LO est le seul à en avoir un support potable...

 

J'ai juste besoin d'un accès en lecture à des documents simples. Pour des "vrais" documents, c'est au boulot, avec les outils qu'il faut  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

Est-tu en train de dire que les appels aux libraries sont statiques au lieu de dynamiques. C'est surprenant ça.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je n'en sais rien, mais l'ebuild télécharge près d'1 GO de sources, dont la moitié porte des noms de libs externes...

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je n'en sais rien, mais l'ebuild télécharge près d'1 GO de sources, dont la moitié porte des noms de libs externes...

 

Bizarre, d'après mon distfiles, libreoffice a téléchargé +/- 370 Mo de sources pour environ 70 fichiers.

Par comparaison OO.o-3.2.1  télécharge 377 Mo mais en 4 fichiers.

Après compilation, et génération des paquets (emerge -B), ceux-ci pèsent 119 Mo pour openoffice et 113 Mo pour libreoffice.

En poids, on dirait bien que les mammouths se valent !  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Pas statiques, toujours dynamiques, mais en bundle avec oui, certaines sont patchées exprès pour LOo. Mais c'est surtout l'ebuild qui est mal foutue, ça devrait pouvoir utiliser les libs systèmes à la place des bundled comme pour l'ebuild d'OOo. Pour le port FreeBSD de LOo ya justement eu la démarche inverse, le port OOo gardait pas mal de libs bundled, alors que le port LOo tout neuf utilise un max de libs externes, au final le paquet généré fait 127MiB. Donc ça devrait être possible aussi pour l'ebuild.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Je viens seulement de constater que LibreOffice (version à compiler) n'était plus hardmaské... on peut l'installer tranquillement en remplacement d'Openoffice-3.2.1-r1 ? 

Est-ce que, parmis ceux qui ont osé franchir le cap, vous avez rencontrer des soucis importants ?

----------

## lmarcini

Pas de problème chez moi. Ça marche plutôt bien. En fait, c'est un OpenOffice 3.3 avec un nom différent  :Wink:  La transition Open->Libre est plutôt transparente.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Ouaip, n'ayant pas vu de réponses et ayant eu quelques heures ou je n'étais pas devant le pc, j'ai désinstallé openoffice et lancé la compilation de libreoffice, il est installé là, nickel,  il se lance rapidement et tout, pas de soucis, j'adhère   :Laughing: 

----------

## barul

Pareil que certains… Personellement je ne vois pas la différence entre OOo et LibreOffice, mis à part le nom.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Pareil que certains… Personellement je ne vois pas la différence entre OOo et LibreOffice, mis à part le nom.

 

Salut,

Normal, pour l'instant car c'est un fork très récent, il faut les soutenir. Ds quelques années on verra ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Pareil que certains… Personellement je ne vois pas la différence entre OOo et LibreOffice, mis à part le nom.

 

Il y a des différences mais plusieurs de ces différences étaient déjà dan Go-oo. Voyez cette vidéo du récent FOSDEM 2011. Le conférencier coupe régulièrement le fil de son discours pour présenter une nouvelle "feature" de LibreOffice.

----------

## barul

Lors d'un "emerge openoffice", c'est OOo ou bien go-oo qu'on installe ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Lors d'un "emerge openoffice", c'est OOo ou bien go-oo qu'on installe ?

 

Oui

----------

## barul

"Oui" pour lequel des deux ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

go-oo je crois. Et emerge openoffice-bin installe OOo.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *Cr0k wrote:*   Lors d'un "emerge openoffice", c'est OOo ou bien go-oo qu'on installe ? 
> 
> Oui

 

J'aurais du dire "vrai"  :Laughing: 

L'installation via sources était depuis go-oo, donc on était déjà fort proches de libreoffice, qui n'est pour le moment qu'un go-oo rebellé.

----------

## mazes80

J'ai testé la version binaire (openoffice-bin) sur amd64, le package n'est pas stable et beaucoup de choses ne marchent pas.

Mais un détail m'a vraiment frappé, la vitesse de lancement et d'exécution de l'application.

Avec la version sun (oracle), mon rapport de stage est vraiment infect à charger (il aurait mieux vallu du latex pour ça, mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'investir si je voulais parvenir à mes objectifs).

Avec la version libre (opendocument), ça se charge très rapidement, le scrolling est fluide, et c'est vraiment très agréable.

Malheureusement, pour l'instant la version binaire n'est vraiment pas stable.

De plus apparement le plugin languagetool ne s'intègre pas encore, (on conseille grammalecte en remplacement).

Pour l'instant, je vais donc continuer à utiliser la version sun(oracle), mais il me tarde vraiment de pouvoir utiliser pleinement la suite libre.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *mazes80 wrote:*   

> (il aurait mieux vallu du latex pour ça, mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'investir si je voulais parvenir à mes objectifs)

 

Le passage à LaTeX n'est vraiment pas long : j'ai fait mon travail de fin d'études (master en maths) en 1996. C'était l'époque de Windows 3.1 et WinWord 2.0 : catastrophique au niveau de la tenue de route pour afficher des formules.

J'utilisais déjà LaTeX depuis le début de mes études, et avec 2-3 amis, nous avons convaincu la grosse majorité de la classe à utililiser LaTex. Nous avons même fait des séances d'installation sur leurs ordis, et donné un cours de base.

Avec quelques exemples concrets, ils ont finalisé leur mémoire en moins de deux, alors que l'une des irréductibles a perdu régulièrement des heures de travail à cause de crashes répétés de Word, surtout à la fin. Elle passait son temps à récupérer des back-ups... Belle perte de temps au final.

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> L'installation via sources était depuis go-oo, donc on était déjà fort proches de libreoffice, qui n'est pour le moment qu'un go-oo rebellé.

 

Je pense que tu veux dire relabelisé  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *mazes80 wrote:*   (il aurait mieux vallu du latex pour ça, mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'investir si je voulais parvenir à mes objectifs) 
> 
> Le passage à LaTeX n'est vraiment pas long : j'ai fait mon travail de fin d'études (master en maths) en 1996. C'était l'époque de Windows 3.1 et WinWord 2.0 : catastrophique au niveau de la tenue de route pour afficher des formules.
> 
> J'utilisais déjà LaTeX depuis le début de mes études, et avec 2-3 amis, nous avons convaincu la grosse majorité de la classe à utililiser LaTex. Nous avons même fait des séances d'installation sur leurs ordis, et donné un cours de base.
> ...

 

Entièrement d'accord, il ne demande vraiment pas tant d'investissement, et si on tient compte du temps gagné derrière, c'est tout bénef! De plus, (au dire des personnes que j'ai convaincues,) l'utilisation de latex te force vraiment à avoir une structure de document en tête, afin d'éviter d'avoir une hiérarchisation trop "profonde", et donc au final, un document beaucoup plus clair

Par contre, le plus difficile à faire/comprendre, c'est qu'il ne faut (presque) plus penser à la mise en page, à ce que l'on veut obtenir, mais bien laisser faire. Les premières questions qui viennent des "wordiens" sont du style "comment je peux souligner mon titre?" -> réponse, ne le fais pas, c'est moche ^^.

Enfin, ce n'est pas un sujet latex, désolé pour le HS   :Confused: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Par contre, le plus difficile à faire/comprendre, c'est qu'il ne faut (presque) plus penser à la mise en page, à ce que l'on veut obtenir, mais bien laisser faire. Les premières questions qui viennent des "wordiens" sont du style "comment je peux souligner mon titre?" -> réponse, ne le fais pas, c'est moche ^^.

 

Je suis d'accord. Il suffit d'ailleurs d'ouvrir n'importe quel document professionnel (journal, livre, article de recherche, etc.) pour constater l'absence de soulignement. On peut néanmoins quand même ajouter que c'est possible avec la commande \underline. Par ailleurs, ce qu'il est important de faire passer c'est la séparation du fond (dans les .tex) et de la forme (dans les .sty). Pour quelqu'un qui a déjà touché à HTML+CSS, ce n'est pas très difficile.

----------

## Kevin57

 *mazes80 wrote:*   

> De plus apparement le plugin languagetool ne s'intègre pas encore, (on conseille grammalecte en remplacement).

 

En effet, Languagetool ne semble pas marcher chez moi (il s'installe pourtant). Bizarre, chez mes parents (Windows XP), languagetool semblait fonctionner avec LibreOffice. Le reste semble marcher, même si la compilation est très, très, très longue.

----------

## mazes80

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> En effet, Languagetool ne semble pas marcher chez moi (il s'installe pourtant). Bizarre, chez mes parents (Windows XP), languagetool semblait fonctionner avec LibreOffice.

 

Après une dizaine d'heures d'attente pour la réception des 400Mo de sources, et les warning liés au manque d'espace pour compiler en tmpfs (grrr...). Je lance la compilation, dès que c'est fini je lance un quickpkg (on sait jamais).

Plus de problèmes de languageTools avec la version 3.3.1, tout est bien fonctionnel, donc pour moi ça semble en voie d'être adopté.

 *Quote:*   

> Le reste semble marcher, même si la compilation est très, très, très longue.

 

Le temps de compilation ne m'a pas choqué outremesure, j'étais occupé à autre chose (comme dormir je crois). Ce qui m'a vraiment choqué, c'est ~7.5Go nécessaire pour compiler le machin. Si je dis pas de bêtise, je pense pas que ma machine puisse être munie de tant de RAM pour pouvoir compiler en tmpfs, je crois être limité à 4Go. Et vraiment, j'aime pas user les plateaux pour la compilation.

En comptant les 400Mo téléchargé, ça fait 8Go nécessaire pour installer un simple éditeur de texte (enfin avec des slides aussi, des formules mathématique, et un tableur). J'ai du un peu jongler pour trouver la place ou compiler. J'attends avec impatience le paquet binaire utilisable.

----------

## xaviermiller

Abiword prend un peu moins de place  :Laughing: 

----------

## barul

Je crois bien que je vais me mettre à utiliser les éditeurs alternatifs aussi… Parce que bonjour le temps de compilation de libreoffice ! Avec le laptop sur les genoux pendant toutes la compilation, je vous raconte pas.

Je passe d'ailleurs un appel aux connaisseurs et aux habitués : pour faire du traitement de texte avec un peu de mise en forme, du genre cadres, images, etc, avec une possibilité d'écrire des formules mathématiques, que vaut-il mieux utiliser ? Abiword ? LaTeX ? Les deux ?

Je n'ai jamais pu me décider. gummi à l'air très bien au niveau du LaTeX, par défaut on attends 1 seconde et on a le rendu en direct, ça me paraît intéressant !

----------

## xaviermiller

S'il y a des formules : LaTeX, sans hésiter !

Je n'utilise pas AbiWord assez intensivement pour te dire s'il est utilisable pour tes besoins. En fait, j'ai juste besoin d'une visionneuse de .doc(x), et AbiWord remplit ce rôle à merveille (pour les documents textes "simples" que je reçois).

----------

## Kevin57

 *mazes80 wrote:*   

> Plus de problèmes de languageTools avec la version 3.3.1, tout est bien fonctionnel, donc pour moi ça semble en voie d'être adopté.

 

En effet, au temps pour moi, il était juste tellement mal configuré par défaut qu'il ne corrigeait pas des fautes du style "le femme est belles", d'où ma confusion

Et va falloir que je me mette à LaTeX, ça pourrait être utile pour mon rapport de stage et mon mémoire l'an prochain...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Cr0k wrote:*   

> Je passe d'ailleurs un appel aux connaisseurs et aux habitués : pour faire du traitement de texte avec un peu de mise en forme, du genre cadres, images, etc, avec une possibilité d'écrire des formules mathématiques, que vaut-il mieux utiliser ?

 

LaTeX powa. Commence par utiliser les styles par défaut ou des styles fait par d'autres. Il y en a pour tout : lettre, CV, thèse, présentation (avec Beamer), etc. Faire son propre style est une autre paire de manches (et tu voudras, en fait, partir d'un style existant et le modifier). Comme je l'écrivais plus haut, la philosophie de LaTeX est de séparer la forme (les ".sty") du fond (les ".tex"). Donc une fois le style choisi, tu peux te concentrer sur le fond et n'a pas besoin de recompiler toutes les 10s. Et si tu changes d'idée en ce qui concerne le style, tu peux facilement en changer après coup (sans rien modifier au fond).

Pour ce qui est de l'éditeur, Emacs a un mode très efficace et facile à utiliser (en gros trois commandes essentielles en plus de l'apprentissage d'Emacs si tu ne connais pas encore THE éditeur) : AUCTeX. Pour apprendre LaTeX, ce livre, distribué selon les termes d'une licence libre, semble bien. Pour apprendre Emacs (si nécessaire), il y a un tutoriel en français accessible depuis le menu "Help/Emacs tutorial (choose language)..." (puis clique sur French). Si tu tiens à utiliser un cliquodrôme (plutôt qu'un éditeur de texte générique), Kile est populaire.

----------

## massenang

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  *mazes80 wrote:*   (il aurait mieux vallu du latex pour ça, mais je n'avais pas le temps de m'investir si je voulais parvenir à mes objectifs) 
> 
> Le passage à LaTeX n'est vraiment pas long : j'ai fait mon travail de fin d'études (master en maths) en 1996. C'était l'époque de Windows 3.1 et WinWord 2.0 : catastrophique au niveau de la tenue de route pour afficher des formules.
> 
> J'utilisais déjà LaTeX depuis le début de mes études, et avec 2-3 amis, nous avons convaincu la grosse majorité de la classe à utililiser LaTex. Nous avons même fait des séances d'installation sur leurs ordis, et donné un cours de base.
> ...

 

Je trouve que LaTeX est très utile pour les formules, je l'ai utilisé également quand j'ai rédigé mon mémoire de fin d'études, surtout parce que, lorsque quelqu'un a l'intention de publier son mémoire après, il faut faire attention à tous les détails graphiques.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai fait un master en sciences mathématiques. Nos mémoires n'avaient QUE des formules  :Wink: 

----------

